# Another Project Eats The (Saw) Dust!



## Philly (2 Nov 2004)

Hi All,
Well, it's that time again-I've completed another project.  
This time it's a chest of drawers for our bedroom in Maple and Purpleheart, to match a pair of bedside cabinets previously made of the same materials.
http://www.philsville.co.uk/images/completed.jpg
The carcase and drawers were made from veneered MDF and ply with the top from solid edge jointed purpleheart. The drawers are set on roller runners and the nice knobs came from B+Q. I know this isn't the most "traditional" of construction materials or methods but it is was a necessary item of furniture, and time was of the essence (i.e. the Missus was on my case! :roll: )
I have a step by step photo gallery on my website-you can find it here.
http://www.philsville.co.uk/workinprogress.htm
Regards
Philly


----------



## Adam (2 Nov 2004)

Might be just me Philly, but all your images are suffering from RedX.

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (2 Nov 2004)

RedX here too


----------



## thomaskennedy (2 Nov 2004)

same 'ere too!

Sounds good though 

Ta, Tom


----------



## Charley (2 Nov 2004)

Same here  Looking forward to see the finished project


----------



## Philly (2 Nov 2004)

GRRRR!
Sorry everyone-uploaded all the photo's to my web provider earlier. Server must be down-can you all wait til the morning?
sorry
Philly


----------



## Adam (2 Nov 2004)

Philly":1r0jcmsn said:


> can you all wait til the morning?
> sorry Philly



What if we say no? Can you make them bring their server back up any quicker? I don't think so....

We'll tune in tomorrow!  

Adam


----------



## Philly (3 Nov 2004)

Alright-sorry about that (damned server......)





check out the links in my first post......
Philly


----------



## Adam (3 Nov 2004)

Philly":3r8xugg5 said:


> Alright-sorry about that (damned server......)
> check out the links in my first post......
> Philly



Very very nice Philly. Well done. 

Adam


----------



## Philly (3 Nov 2004)

Crikey Adam-that was fast!
Philly


----------



## dedee (3 Nov 2004)

Very nice,
I must stop reading posts referring to finished projects it makes be feel so inadequate especially as I was upgraded to Furniture Maker the other day.

Andy


----------



## Neil (3 Nov 2004)

Well done, Flash - it looks fantastic  

NeilCFD

P.S. Are you trying to justify that Xcalibur purchase or something? You're far too productive at the moment...


----------



## gidon (3 Nov 2004)

Lovely piece Philly - well done!
To be honest for real life use, I bet you'll appreciate those mechanical runners.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SimonA (3 Nov 2004)

Looks good to me Philly.......I love the very pale maple....

SimonA
I must post pics of my finished mirror!!


----------



## Philly (3 Nov 2004)

Thanks for your comments, All.
Yes the project was "designed" to spend as much time as possible on my new table saw! The saw excels at knocking up squares and rectangles (i.e. components for cabinets! :lol: ) so a lot of fun was had knocking this one together.
For those who are interested, the Xcaliber is fantastic. The fence is accurate (I now make all measurements from the built in scale-lovely accuracy!) the saw vibration free and mucho powerful, and those extension tables make cutting sheet material a breeze. And the dado is so useful, quick and quiet. (and yes, I still have all my fingers....... 8) )
I finished the piece with Chestnuts cellulose sanding sealer, a light rub down and then two coats of clear wax. A nice, simple finish that looks nice and natural. (and is easy for the lazy person to apply......... :wink: )
SWMBO is very happy with said project and I am now left in "what-project-next" hell. :lol: 
cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (3 Nov 2004)

Oh, just go away you 'orrible project-completing person, you.  You're making the rest of us look really, really bad. :shock: Very nice though. Sigh. :roll: 

I can only assume Adam has been waiting in this thread all night, eager to see the pics... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## trevtheturner (3 Nov 2004)

Hi Philly,

That is excellent. :wink: A few points in the bag for some more tools, eh? :lol: 

I will never deride MDF again! I have never looked for the veneered stuff - can you help me ('cos I'm lazy  ) with an indication of the kind of place where it can be bought?

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Alf (3 Nov 2004)

South London Hardwoods, purely as an example I happen to have handy. No particular recommendation to be inferred.


----------



## trevtheturner (3 Nov 2004)

Thanks, Alf. A helpful response and so speedy, as ever!

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Johnboy (3 Nov 2004)

Last time i bought some veneered MDF from S L Hardwoods they would only supply them cut in half (either 4' x 4' or 8' x 2') delivered. This was Ok for what I wanted but could be limiting.

Silvermans are another supplier. Delivery is free if the order is over £150. http://www.silverman.co.uk/products/timbmet.php

John


----------



## Philly (3 Nov 2004)

Yes, Trev I got mine from Silvermans (they don't cut them down for you though  )
cheers
Philly


----------



## trevtheturner (3 Nov 2004)

John & Philly,

Seriously - thanks for the info.

Flippantly - not quite as fast as Alf. :wink: But, after all, that's situation normal, aint it! :lol: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Johnboy (3 Nov 2004)

Yeah, sorry for being so slow. I sometimes wonder if Alf is wired directly to her PC. 

John


----------



## Philly (3 Nov 2004)

Yeah, well it's o.k. for Alf, She never has projects to finish, blah, blah :roll: :wink: :twisted: :twisted: 
Saying that, how does the toolbox restoration go??
regards
Flash :roll:


----------



## Charley (3 Nov 2004)

Very nice Philly 8)


----------



## Alf (3 Nov 2004)

Philly":3kmooknt said:


> Saying that, how does the toolbox restoration go??


Slowly  

I just happened to wander by at the right moment, honest. :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (3 Nov 2004)

Philly

I am so jealous. how do you manage to make these projects so quickly??

I started a couple of bedside cabinets months ago and still haven't finished them even though they contain considerably less work than your chest of drawers.


----------



## tx2man (4 Nov 2004)

Looks great Philly 8) 

Been playing with the dado then!

TX


----------



## Philly (4 Nov 2004)

Tx,
Yes the dado came in very handy on this project. It works quickly,quietly and with a complete lack of excitement. Its just like cutting a piece on the tablesaw-except you get a beautiful, flat bottemed and crisp dado. It worked great even cross grain on the ply.
I would'nt recommend trying to use a dado on a saw that obviously can't take one :!: but if you have suitable specced machine that can, then give it a try (I still have all my fingers and thumbs :shock: )
Mind you, a router does just as good a job (only waaaaaaaay slower......)
best regards
Philly  
(not really trying to start something :roll: )


----------



## tim (8 Nov 2004)

Looks really nice - well done. Where did you get the purpleheart from - I'm assuming its glued up and not onme great big slab!

Cheers

T


----------



## Philly (8 Nov 2004)

Hi Tim
Purpleheart came from Yandles, Martock-cost me £20 for enough to make the top. Worth a trip if you live anywhere vaguely near!
web site is: http://shogun.co.uk/yandle/
cheers
Philly


----------



## tx2man (10 Nov 2004)

Philly,

Yea, i've got the Freud dado, and yes i've
cut some H/J's with it, only,not with the right specced.....   

TX


----------

